# aaahhhh, the first look at colnago 2006



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

found some photos of the new line up. just cut and paste onto browser.(sorry, couldn't figure out how to attach the photos). cristallo replaces E1. interesting morph of the b-stay. the strada might be the new scandium one(?).

http://www.cycles-motard.com/nouveautes.html


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

agree...that new b-stay sure looks strange, as in fugly!!!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> agree...that new b-stay sure looks strange, as in fugly!!!


Those are not B-stays at all. They are monostays as they pass from two separate seatstays directly to a single monostay.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

dnalsaam said:


> Those are not B-stays at all. They are monostays as they pass from two separate seatstays directly to a single monostay.


hence the verbage "morph", as in "evolve or change into".


----------

